# Travel Destinations > Africa >  What country in Africa

## Africa

What country in Africa do the most beautiful people come from?

----------


## GFI

Try visiting South Africa where you will see beautiful people as well as better places for fun, enjoyment and lifetime adventure.
It has a rich historical environment where stunning hotels and lodging, outstanding restaurants, daredevil activities, beautiful beaches are located.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

Nigeria, cos I'm from there and a pass up Nigeria won pass up galaxy lately. If I weren't Nigerian, then I'll say Ethiopia, cos they are the only individuals I know that can be proven starving, filthy and they are still wonderful, Ethopian epitomize Splendor, they appearance is so perfect.

----------


## mikehussy

Africa is a continent. It have many countries. Some of the countries in Africa include: Egypt, Tunisia, Morocco, Libya, Uganda, Congo, Kenya, Nigeria, South Africa, Liberia and more.





Cheap flights to Cape Town

----------


## alinawatson38

Just one & only Nigeria is best country in Africa ?

----------


## elish_peter

Africa is a continent. It have many countries. Some of the countries in Africa include: Egypt, Tunsia, Morocco, Libya, Uganda, Congo, Kenya, Sudan, Nigeria, South Africa, Liberia and more.Governance issues continue to plague many African countries, and the slow pace or lack of political and economic progress in some of the key countries also affects investor’s perceptions of the continent.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Africa is a continent with clearly determined and absolutely accurate borders. In the north it is separated from Europe by the Mediterranean Sea, in the northeast, is separated from Asia by the Suez Canal and farther by the Red Sea. From the east and southeast it is surrounded by the Indian Ocean, from the west by the Atlantic Ocean.

----------


## davidsmith36

The 54 nations that make up Africa are Algeria, Angola, Benin, Botswana, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cameroon, Cape Verde, Central African Republic, Chad, Comoros, Cote d'Ivoire, Democratic Republic of Congo, Djibouti, Egypt, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Gabon, Gambia, Ghana, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Kenya, Lesotho Etc.These are in africa's country.

----------


## steffidsouza46

The transcontinental country in this region is Egypt, having also a small part of its territory in Asia, on the other side of the Suez Canal, but politically it is a member of the African Union. Among the African countries, the biggest one is Algeria, occupying around 7% of the continent's territory.

----------


## aliceta

Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania. ...
Tunis, Tunisia. ...
Lagos, Nigeria. ...
Nairobi, Kenya. ...
Gaborone, Botswana. ...
Johannesburg, South Africa. ...
Abuja, Nigeria. ...
Cape Town, South Africa.

----------

